# Image to Text Converter



## bredonadam (Sep 23, 2014)

HI All,

I have some files in JPEG format which needs to be converted n text format. i have tried various software but nothing has worked.Can anyone suggest a software which can help me out.I am attaching a sample image here.
Let me know if you able to convert it in text file.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Hi bredonadam and welcome to TSF :wave:

I haven't used any OCR (Optical Character Recognition) software for years, if not longer :lol: However, there's a short review and suggestions for the top 3 here 'Link' - I hope this helps :wink:


----------

